

Why Open Source Company Culture is Important - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2011/4/22/why-open-source-company-culture-is-important

======
mbleigh
To anyone who lands here: where does your company fall on the open source
culture spectrum? Embraces it, uses it tentatively, curses it to the heavens?
I'm curious to know.

